# Has anybody tried a TS-E on the RF mount yet?



## YuengLinger (Dec 27, 2018)

As I'm still considering buying one of the recent tilt-shift lenses for my 5D IV, I'd like to see some images and hear experiences others are having with them on the new RF mount. Thank you!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 27, 2018)

I no longer have a TS-E, but you can view photos taken with the R using the tilt shift, so it must work.

BAD Link Removed


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 27, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I no longer have a TS-E, but you can view photos taken with the R using the tilt shift, so it must work.
> 
> https://www.the-digital-picture.com...eraComp=1221&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=4


Thanks, but when I try, the closest I get is the 5Ds R. I can't find EOS R matched with a TS-E.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2018)

Particularly for the TS-E 17 (and the 11-24L), the EOS R offers a major advantage in terms of using filters with those lenses (or will do, once the drop-in filter adapter is available). High-strength ND filters and a CPL can be very useful for common use cases of those lenses (architecture/landscape), and the current front-filtering solutions are expensive and quite unwieldy (i.e. 145mm filters for the TS-E 17, even larger for the 11-24).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 27, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Thanks, but when I try, the closest I get is the 5Ds R. I can't find EOS R matched with a TS-E.


You are right!
I clicked on the EOS R review and lenses, but did not see that those were for different cameras.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 27, 2018)

The ability to use filters more easily with adapters sounds like an excellent innovation. 
I'm assuming the EF ts-e lenses will produce the same results on an RF mount body, but it would be nice to see some samples and read about actual use of the EOS R's little manual-focus triangles with tilt-shift. MF assist is a big attraction for me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 27, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> The ability to use filters more easily with adapters sounds like an excellent innovation.
> I'm assuming the EF ts-e lenses will produce the same results on an RF mount body, but it would be nice to see some samples and read about actual use of the EOS R's little manual-focus triangles with tilt-shift. MF assist is a big attraction for me.


I doubt that you will see the Focus Guide feature for a lens that does not autofocus. Focus Peaking should work fine, since it is not dependent on focus information coming from the lens, I've tried focus peaking on several manual focus lenses of various types and brands, it always works, but Focus Guide does not. I also have not been to find any definitive information.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 27, 2018)

I did find a Rudy Winston article on TS-E lenses that mentions mirrorless cameras, and that they will have a accurate exposure while the lens is tilted due to on-sensor exposure measurements. Nothing about the focus guide feature or specific to a EOS R.

https://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=30131


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 27, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I doubt that you will see the Focus Guide feature for a lens that does not autofocus. Focus Peaking should work fine, since it is not dependent on focus information coming from the lens, I've tried focus peaking on several manual focus lenses of various types and brands, it always works, but Focus Guide does not. I also have not been to find any definitive information.


I do see in the EOS R user manual, p 285, that "The guide frame is not displayed correctly after you shift or tilt a TS_E lens." I think I understand the limitation here.

But I'm surprised that the Focus Guide, triangles included, doesn't work with, say, an all MF Zeiss lens. There are a few cases where I'd MF with a lens that has AF, but not many.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> I do see in the EOS R user manual, p 285, that "The guide frame is not displayed correctly after you shift or tilt a TS_E lens." I think I understand the limitation here.
> 
> But I'm surprised that the Focus Guide, triangles included, doesn't work with, say, an all MF Zeiss lens. There are a few cases where I'd MF with a lens that has AF, but not many.


The lens has to send data about the focus position to the camera for the Focus guide to work. If its working at all for the TS-E series, that is happening. Old lenses with no electronics will not do that, of course, as for Zeiss lenses with electronics, I don't know.

Post what you find.


----------



## JoFT (Dec 28, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> I do see in the EOS R user manual, p 285, that "The guide frame is not displayed correctly after you shift or tilt a TS_E lens." I think I understand the limitation here.
> 
> But I'm surprised that the Focus Guide, triangles included, doesn't work with, say, an all MF Zeiss lens. There are a few cases where I'd MF with a lens that has AF, but not many.


With the Zeiss lenses this is not true. I do have 3 Milvus lenses, and all of them are working. My Samyang 14 f2.8 does not. My understanding is that the lens must have the communications on EXIF´s with the camera....


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 28, 2018)

This is turning into a more interesting thread than the title topic! I wonder if third party MF lenses in the near future are going to add, "Compatible with triangle thingies for MF on RF" to the spec sheets.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 28, 2018)

I’m thinking about selling my 85 L IS and go back to the Zeiss 100mm f2.0, is it now confirmed the focus guide works with even the “Classic” version of the Zeiss distagon and makro-planar lenses?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 1, 2019)

I messed around with a Rokinon 24mm tilt/shift on my EOS R just briefly. It seems like the focus peaking adds a very interesting dynamic to using a tilt shift. It can be hard to estimate or visualize what is happening to your plane of focus with a tilt shift, so being able to actually see that with the focus peaking is pretty cool. With the lens fully tilted, I could watch the in-focus area move vertically or horizontally across the frame as I moved the focus ring back and forth. Not that this is anything Canon actually invented or anything, but it's at least the first real camera they've made that has this.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 1, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I messed around with a Rokinon 24mm tilt/shift on my EOS R just briefly. It seems like the focus peaking adds a very interesting dynamic to using a tilt shift. It can be hard to estimate or visualize what is happening to your plane of focus with a tilt shift, so being able to actually see that with the focus peaking is pretty cool. With the lens fully tilted, I could watch the in-focus area move vertically or horizontally across the frame as I moved the focus ring back and forth. Not that this is anything Canon actually invented or anything, but it's at least the first real camera they've made that has this.


I was also thinking about that and the fact that the EVF shows true dof no matter what, must be much easier to place the plane of focus with TS lenses


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi, I'm a newish R user. Before I had the 6D then got the 6D2 just before the R release- I reacted on the CR article where it was mentioned that we should not expect a FF mirror less soon, and of course within days it was announced! 

I have the 24TS mk2 that I use for architecture and interiors. It was a bit of a mission with the 6D to get focus but the 6D2 worked like a champ, with the touchscreen that made it easy to shift AF points and the easier magnification for fine manual focusing. Also the flip screen made using the 24TS much easier. I only/mostly use a Tripod with this lens.

The R works even better than the 6D2 in that its got the MF peaking settings in REd, yellow and blue PLUS the focus guide. w\With the 6D I fond that I could not rely on the focus indicator in the VF but perhaps its because the lens was not micro calibrated. I never realized that it could be micro calibrated so maybe I missed out there....As for the 6D2, I just didn't have it long enough to say for sure how accurate the focus indicator was. The R appears to be spot on using the Focus Indicator even when shifted severely. I will do a few more tests to make 100% sure.

I sold my 6D2 when I got the R because it was just so much better imo and I got it mainly because it works flawlessly with all my lenses, including my Tamron 35F1.8 that I just could get to focus on the outer points with my 6D2, even my 'old' 100mm f2.8 macro focuses better than on the 6D2. 
All in all it feels like a much more mature and sorted camera than the 6D2. Having said that it has taken me a while to figure out the new button placement and assigning which function to which buttons to work for me.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 8, 2019)

I also forgot to mention that now everything thats on the lcd screen of the R is of course also in the viewfinder. Viewfinder focussing on the 6D and 6D2 was much more problematic....mirror less is made for MF lenses!


----------

